# berlin thursday niters



## blutobass (Sep 2, 2011)

Due to the weather, Berlin Thursday niters will start next Saturday April 16th. No tournament this Saturday


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Come on, Saturday is gonna be nice.....lol


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Friday nights forecast and the winds are going to be worse than last week. Crazy Ohio weather. Will be out there the 16th!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

What is cost of these this year? I forgot what membership was.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

30 bucks, and 50 membership. FYI, there is a monday night circuit also this year. Milton, and west branch. 30 bucks, and 10 per man membership. First one is monday the 18th at milton.


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

I thought this was berlin thur.nighters? What's with the sat. Turrny?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

They are the berlin thursdays but in spring and fall they run them on Saturdays. Pretty cool. Lakes aren't to crazy yet and its a laid back tournament with a good group of guys.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Well said. Excellent group of fishermen. I enjoy fishing them. No partner, may miss it this year. My son on 2nd shift.


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

are the saturdays open to anyone and can i just register morning if the tournament? how much is the entry fee? me and a buddy are thinking of giving it a try this saturday.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes you can register there. This saturday is last i believe. It is $80. $50 membership and 30 for tourney.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Tourney is out of Dutch harbor.


----------

